# Tappan Memorial Tournament



## Bassassin35 (Mar 12, 2012)

Anyone have information on the memorial bass tournament Saturday... Heard it was from 830 to 1230 but thought that was odd...not sure of entry either...any information is appreciated... Thanks


----------



## fish*FEAR*me (Mar 8, 2006)




----------



## emckean4 (May 25, 2008)

Bassassin35 said:


> Anyone have information on the memorial bass tournament Saturday... Heard it was from 830 to 1230 but thought that was odd...not sure of entry either...any information is appreciated... Thanks


----------



## security812 (Oct 10, 2011)

I spoke to a lady when I called the number and its 25$ per boat with max of 2 anglers per boat, seems like their unsure of what to expect but my brother and I will be down for sure


----------

